#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Time independent Schrӧdinger wave equation in one dimension in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## abhishek katiyar

In quantum mechanics, the Schrdinger equation is an equation that  describes how the quantum state of a physical system changes in time.  The equation is named after Erwin Schrdinger, who discovered it in  1926.
  	Consider a wa





  Similar Threads: THE SCHRIODINGER EQUATION in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Wave equation for uniform Transmission lines power system analysis free pdf download Electromagnetic wave as the transverse wave: phase factor in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Applications of Schrdinger wave equation in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Wave function in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

